# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo ik ben Rob 56 jaar en heb 2x een beroerte gehad

## nostress

2x een beroerte zonder al te veel lichamelijke ongemakken, wel het fenomeen Neglect wat betekent dat ik dus de helft van mijn bord leeg eet de andere helft negeer, maar 1 sok aan trek of mij maar aan 1 kant scheer  :Frown:  erg ongemakkelijk en euh... autorijden is helemaal over.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Rob, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat zal dat een aparte gewaarwording zijn om veel voor de helft te doen. Veel sterkte daarmee. In ieder geval tot ziens hier op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## nostress

Dankje voor je reactie,
door therapie is er steeds verbetering, erger is dat mijn vrouw vind dat ik een ander mens ben (karakter enz..)

----------

